# Black Ranger



## the tinker (Jan 30, 2015)

this is a 1936 Ranger with original black paint.  The black fork is not correct, it was changed out with a original paint locking schwinn fork. I have the chrome ranger fork that was originally on this bike when built, am kind of on the fence as to weather or not I will replace the black one with it, as I like the look of the painted fork. I keep records of all my bikes and made note of this for future owners             .


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice bike!  Looks like Florence Henderson's photo on top of your cabinet radio!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 30, 2015)

Normally I'm all for O.E. but I'd make an exception in this case.  I've got a soft spot for Black bikes with red and white trim.   That is a really great bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks good to me!
Not too common!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice Bike Tink!!!!


----------



## Dave K (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow that is a great bike!!!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 30, 2015)

If you decide to part this...I've got dibs on Florence Henderson.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 30, 2015)

Me too!  A really nice one.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 30, 2015)

I realize Rangers were behind a year behind, but I'd be calling that beauty a 35 all day long. Not criticizing, but it looks like the chain guard might from a curved down tube bike.
Don't part it out Please.


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 30, 2015)

Interesting, non-flat later braces


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 30, 2015)

The Balloonatic thinks the Tinker has a nice bike on his hands. Is the Tinker going to sell this bike?


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 31, 2015)

Great bike. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice bike.Is that you and a Starfire I see in the background?


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

That is a beautiful bike! And it would look great next to all my other black bikes.....   Catfish


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 31, 2015)

That is a nice bike and the first Ranger with this paint scheme as most have been the brown and cream. I'd be happy to park that in my collection with either fork.
I spy the rifle and handgun in the picture.

Greg M.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 31, 2015)

I spied the Pabst too, nothing like mixing guns and beer to get your neighbors excited...


----------



## the tinker (Jan 31, 2015)

*you guys amaze me*



GenuineRides said:


> I spied the Pabst too, nothing like mixing guns and beer to get your neighbors excited...



I cant believe how you guys spot little things in the back of photos.    Thanks for all the compliments on this bike. The short of it was;  there was a pile of bare bones frames in a crawl space, all prewar schwinns. A pile of fenders at the far side of the basement, and in between boxes of parts ; all the forks with springers and truss rods broken down and mixed together, and on and on. coupled by with lots of other schwinn parts hoarded over many years.  add to this old cushman, motorcycle and antique car parts and  many complete bikes all before 55.
The owner was the sweetest, nicest lady you could ever meet that did not have a  clue what her late husband had.(a lesson here for all of us) The late John Polizzi sent me to help her dispose of her husbands stuff.  there was only one bike that had all the parts together next to his park repair stand and that is a brown ranger I will post later this week. I believe it was the last bike he was taking apart. the whole affair was really sad, as much as we all dream of finding a hoard of bike stuff I did not enjoy going through all this mans personal stuff.  Although I never met him I felt I knew him pretty good afterwords. the Ranger chrome fork surfaced months later under a box of Harley parts.  The parts were all sold on Ebay. the bikes sold locally.    tink.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 1, 2015)

Black Ranger??? Wow.... more proof Schwinn did weird schtuff....Will the Tinker mount the correct fork and post a pick soon?


----------



## the tinker (Feb 2, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Black Ranger??? Wow.... more proof Schwinn did weird schtuff....Will the Tinker mount the correct fork and post a pick soon?




  Will keep the black one on for now. I know of one other black one here in ill. in a private collection.
On page 127 of Evolution Of The Bicycle there is a photo of a green 37. dont know if it is original or not. The 37 came in brown , black, blue and maroon as stated in a Ranger advertisement shown in the Mead Ranger bicycle book by John Polizzi.  Would be interesting  to find out that Ranger being a mail order bike, if special requests for colors would done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2015)

A friend of mine owns this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2015)

You have friends?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> You have friends?




Quality, not quantity Bri! V/r Shawn


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Feb 16, 2015)

for sale this beauty?


----------

